# Needed advice on Salary negotiations



## sri_2301 (Jul 8, 2014)

Dear friends,

This is Srinivas from India, I am an engineer with experience of more than 4.5 years, I have an offer of SGD 4000 from a Singapore company (all inclusive). I maintain a normal life style and am not used to of pubs etc. Can somebody please advice me that what will be the salary after tax (in hand amount) and will that be sufficient if I wish to move along my wife too? We are a family of 2, I also have the option of moving there alone. Please advice.
Thanks in advance for your valuable time!!

Regards


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Your salary will be paid out in full, since there is no tax deduction at source in Singapore.
Taxes are due at the end of the year from your own pocket. They are low in Singapore - you'll have to pay around S$1000 in income tax for a whole year.
S$4000/month is the minumum needed to be allowed to bring dependents (i.e. your wife). This does not mean it is enough to have a good lifestyle with her.
At this income, a whole flat is probably out of your reach, since it costs S$2500/month or more. Are you prepared to stay in a single, sublet room together - which costs S$1000-1500/month?


----------

